# Officer Down: - [Bossier City, Louisiana]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

La. Officer Killed in Ambush; Shot to Death Investigating 911 Call

Officer Down: - [Bossier City, Louisiana]
08/11/2004

KTBS News 
A Bossier City, Louisiana police officer was shot and killed this afternoon as he arrived at a house to investigate a 911 call.

The patrolman, whose name had not been released late this afternoon, was airlifted to LSU Hospital in Shreveport but died, Police Chief Mike Halphen said.

Halphen said the officer was in front of the house on Jana Place when he was ambushed with a shotgun. A second officer dispatched to the house found the officer shot.

The suspected shooter was holed up in the house. He was described by authorities as "homicidal, suicidal and threatening to burn the house down." Police would not say whether they were talking to him.

Dozens of officers surrounded the house.

"We may be here a while. As long as we have to. We're going to get him," Halphen said.

Police said the officer had gone to investigate a 911 hang-up. They did not provide details of the call.

Jana Place is located in the Coleman Park neighborhood adjacent to Barksdale Air Force Base.


----------

